# Bastard



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,
bands or tubes?
Take both! The all in one solution!?
































tbg tapered in 1745er tubes - strong and fast

Good shot, Stefan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice . Give us an update after you test them over time .


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

How did you get the flat band inside of the tube?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good use for bands that are to short to re-tie?


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been recycling broken bands for a while by tying two fragments together using wrap and tuck just like on pouch ties, and they work just as well as ordinary one piece bands...no separations and I get more life out of rubber. While some may consider this an ultra cheap-o or skin flint way to reuse broken bands (and it is), I tried it as an experiment thinking out of the box.

Your method would be great for frames designed only for tubes wherein the shootist wants flat bands...that way there's no compromise involved.

Great innovative idea. Gypsy tabs of leather affixed with a sexbolt (Chicago screw I think it's called) also offer a flatband alternative to a tube frame.

Your attachment to the frame is simple and fast also...just carry a set or two of bands with you and it's a fast change out for broken elastics or to power up or down as the shooting situation dictates.

I love it when folks think out of the box. (unboxing the brain).

Did you use tweezers to stick the rolled ends of the flats into the tubes or just a little spit as lube and roll/insert?

When you get time, inform us of accuracy.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,
and this is the way how i make it.
At first you need a overhand-knot at the end of the bands.
Sounds easy. With tubes it is easy.
With bands it is a little bit mir more complicated.
Use alcohol when tightening the knot!
That is the way i make the knot:
Clamp the band at the end








make the knot








tighten the knot








finish the knot


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Ok you made the knots.
Now put the knots in the tubes.
Use again alcohol to "grease" the latex.
Slide the tube over the pliers








strech the tube








press the knot in the streched tube















step 2 is done


----------



## Yosemite Sam (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you very informative. Much appreciated.

"Yeah, Yosemite Sam &#8230; The roughest, toughest, sling shotenest hombre' what ever crossed the Rio Grande"

Well, never crossed the Rio Grande rage it with a gain of salt.


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Binding everthing together.
I use normally tbb Stripes for this job.
Clamp and strech the tube/band








bind it















fix it















ready








And know try it 

Good shot, Stefan


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Chuck Daehler said:


> I've been recycling broken bands for a while by tying two fragments together using wrap and tuck just like on pouch ties, and they work just as well as ordinary one piece bands...no separations and I get more life out of rubber. While some may consider this an ultra cheap-o or skin flint way to reuse broken bands (and it is), I tried it as an experiment thinking out of the box.Your method would be great for frames designed only for tubes wherein the shootist wants flat bands...that way there's no compromise involved.Great innovative idea. Gypsy tabs of leather affixed with a sexbolt (Chicago screw I think it's called) also offer a flatband alternative to a tube frame.Your attachment to the frame is simple and fast also...just carry a set or two of bands with you and it's a fast change out for broken elastics or to power up or down as the shooting situation dictates.I love it when folks think out of the box. (unboxing the brain).Did you use tweezers to stick the rolled ends of the flats into the tubes or just a little spit as lube and roll/insert?When you get time, inform us of accuracy.


Hi Chuck,
accuracy is as good as with normal tubes!

I am not a real good shooter. 
I noticed, that aiming with tubes is for me easier than with flats.
So i switched from flats to tubes.
Now shooting with tubes i sometimes miss the speed of the flatbands.
So i decided to make these "bastards"
And they work well, and there will be some room to optimize.

Stefan


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

A "bastard" is born out of wedlock. What you have is an hermaphrodite.


----------



## Zachary Fowler (Mar 7, 2016)

I like it. I may have to try that the other way around for my speed shoting slingshot in my journey to beat the Guinness World Record youtube series. Maby flat bands over the top conected to 1745 thubing to the pouch.


----------

